# Ken Null Leather



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with Ken Null Leather holsters?

Also, does anyone know if Del Fatti Leather is closed down for good or if they will re-open again?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Del Fatti is not closed down, they just aren't taking orders.

As for Null, I do have have any of his work but have heard no complaints.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Del Fatti has not been taking orders for about 6 months. That's a long time.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Packard said:


> Del Fatti has not been taking orders for about 6 months. That's a long time.


 The average wait time for one of his holsters is in the years category, it's my understanding that he is clearing his backlog. Every now and then some stuff comes up for sale on his site or you can try Lightning Arms Sports for some of his products as they roll in every now and then.


----------

